# Upgrade to DTV 6.4a without phone line



## tbenz345 (Jul 2, 2005)

All,
My search didn't find a recent post with these topics... if there is one, please direct me there, and sorry for the spam. 

I have 2 Series 2 DirecTivos (HDVR2 running 6.2 software, Philips7000/17 running 6.3 both upgraded HDs performed by MFS a few years back) and would like to upgrade to 6.4a, but we haven't had a home phone line in quite some time (as evidenced by our out of date software).
I have tried the Vonage route witout luck (Could not connect, etc). 

Question 1:
What is the best/easiest/cheapest way to get the upgraded 6.4a software? 

Question 2:
After we get 6.4a running, i am also thinking about enabling the USB ports for MRV, HOM, possibly disabling the daily call (to avoid annoyances), etc, which I know would require a hack. What's the best way to accomplish this step? Is there any way to accomplish both steps at once?


I have WinMFS and am willing to buy InstantCake (or other reasonably priced tools). I am a computer consultant (Windows based, but have some basic Linux knowledge and am extremely comfortable with the hardware side).

Thanks in advance!
Troy


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

tbenz345 said:


> All,
> My search didn't find a recent post with these topics... if there is one, please direct me there, and sorry for the spam.
> 
> I have 2 Series 2 DirecTivos (HDVR2 running 6.2 software, Philips7000/17 running 6.3 both upgraded HDs performed by MFS a few years back) and would like to upgrade to 6.4a, but we haven't had a home phone line in quite some time (as evidenced by our out of date software).
> ...


Another option (not easier, but cheaper) would be to get your unit networked (check out the zipper thread) and then manually download and load the slices using the command line. It's not a trivial effort, as you'll need to pull the drive and install more stuff on it, then go through the steps to update using scripts to grab slices, but it can all be done for free. I've posted a few scripts and methods in the zipper thread on how to do this, but again, you'd need to network your unit first to do it.

BTW, MRV doesn't work under 6.4a so you'd need to stick with 6.2a if you want to use that...

Lou


----------



## tbenz345 (Jul 2, 2005)

tivoupgrade said:


> Another option (not easier, but cheaper) would be to get your unit networked (check out the zipper thread) and then manually download and load the slices using the command line. It's not a trivial effort, as you'll need to pull the drive and install more stuff on it, then go through the steps to update using scripts to grab slices, but it can all be done for free. I've posted a few scripts and methods in the zipper thread on how to do this, but again, you'd need to network your unit first to do it.
> 
> BTW, MRV doesn't work under 6.4a so you'd need to stick with 6.2a if you want to use that...
> 
> Lou


I guess we are mainly looking for just one feature - Remote Scheduling (either DTV's or TivoWebPlus). The other features (MRV, HMO, etc) would be nice to haves, but not deal breakers for us. We would like to try to keep the recordings in the process, since we have some PPVs on there. The more I look into this (and the more advice I get), it sounding like I should probably just take the units to a friends/neighbor's house, have them dial in on a regular phone line, and get the 6.4a update.


Would there be any major features I would be omitting by going this route?
Do the units need satellite info for this? (Do I need to find a friend with DTV), or can it be updated with just a phone line?

ATT has started deploying U-Verse in my neighborhood, and I am seriously considering switching shortly after its available... I may only need to limp along with these units until then. I would be giving up the Tivo software (which I love), but I am kinda fed up with Directv (and their tumultuous relationship with Tivo).

Thanks again for your help,
Troy

Thanks again,
Troy


----------

